# Upgrading iMac G5 Internal Hard Drive - Thickness?



## AlexTs (Mar 2, 2006)

I want to cram a 500GB drive into my 20" iMac G5 2.1Ghz/iSight. The contenders are Seagate Barracuda, Hitachi Desktar, Western Digital Caviar, or Samsung SpinPoint. I've had good and bad experiences with all those brands, but I'm leaning towards the Seagate or WD. Anyway, the real issue I'm concerned about is the thickness of the drives. My PowerBooks require hard drives that aren't thicker than 8mm (or whatever the exact dimension is). Does anyone know if this is the case with the iMacs?


----------



## dracken (Apr 24, 2007)

A 500 gb drive should work without a problem. This particular machine is very difficult to take apart though if you have never done it before. Everything sits behind the LCD and you have to remove it before you can get access to the hard drive. I would suggest taking it to an apple authorized service center.


----------



## AlexTs (Mar 2, 2006)

Wow, thanks for the information and heads up! I have several external LaCie drives, but many of my programs must be installed on the boot disk. 250GB just isn't cutting it for Ivory, Stylus, Atmosphere, Kontakt, Reason, Digital Performer... (all extremely large music programs).


----------

